
Kubernetes and containers in 2018 Predictions - philips
https://coreos.com/blog/kubernetes-and-containers-in-2018
======
markbnj
Writing from the final day of kubecon in Austin. Certainly agree with 4 and 5.
Last year's conference had 1400 or so attendees I think. Over 4000 this year.
And istio seems everywhere.

